# Kernel für x86_64 (erledigt)

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner geleistet, der nun auch ein Gentoo als Primärsystem bekommen soll. Da ich die in einem anderen Thread beschriebenen Bootprobleme mit den Gentoo-CDs hatte, habe ich zum Booten eine Debian(testing)-CD genommen, mit der es richtig funktioniert, und auf eine kleine Partition erstmal ein Debian-Basissystem aufgespielt. Damit ließen sich dann zunächst die benötigten Archive (stage3, portage-latest) auf die noch leere Partition /dev/sda1 holen, chroot geht auch, dann stand emerge zur Verfügung und es war eigentlich fast so, als wäre ich eben von einer Gentoo-CD gestartet.

Das stage3-Archiv auf den Mirrors ist inzwischen zwei Monate alt, da gibts, wenn man nach "emerge --sync" sofort mit "emerge -pu system" nachschaut,  jede Menge Systemteile neu einzuspielen. Habe ich gemacht, ging bei fast allen gut. Aber openssh, glibc und ppp (bzw. rp-pppoe) brechen alle mit derselben Fehlermeldung ab: libXt-1.0.4 ist fehlerhaft. Im log steht dann dazu, daß libXt irgendwas, was als "Package 'sm'" bezeichnet wird, nicht finden kann - und ich finde nicht heraus, was ich dagegen machen kann. Ohne ppp machts aber keinen Sinn, das neue Prachtstück unmittelbar an die DSL-Leitung anzustöpseln, wo es eigentlich hin soll (zum Systembau hängt es erstmal als Client im lokalen Netz). Übrigens bricht auch der X-Server mit derselben Fehlermeldung ab.

Und dann habe ich, wie es der Threadtitel aussagt, noch ein Verständnisproblem mit der 64bit-Architektur, die ich offensichtlich jetzt habe (Intel Core2 Duo). Der Gentoo-Kernel, den ich mir natürlich bauen muß, sollte das dann können. Unter /usr/src/linux/arch gibt es auch ein Unterverzeichnis x86_64. Aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich daran herumschrauben muß, damit mir mein neuer Kernel in dieses Subverzeichnis gelegt bzw. aus den dort vorhandenen Sourcen gebaut wird. Ich lande immer im Subverzeichnis i386, was ja für meine bisherigen Rechner auch "zuständig" war, aber für eine 32bit-Architektur gilt. Generell sollte der Rechner auch damit klar kommen, weil dann eben in einen "Kompatibilitätsmodus" geschaltet würde - aber wozu hat man denn so eine CPU, wenn man sie nicht richtig ansprechen kann?

Christoph S.Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Mon Jan 22, 2007 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Im log steht dann dazu, daß libXt irgendwas, was als "Package 'sm'" bezeichnet wird, nicht finden kann

 

Vermutlich solltest Du x11-libs/libSM installieren. Vielleicht wurde irgendwo vergessen, diese Abhängigkeit einzutragen.

 *Quote:*   

> Und dann habe ich, wie es der Threadtitel aussagt, noch ein Verständnisproblem mit der 64bit-Architektur, die ich offensichtlich jetzt habe (Intel Core2 Duo). Der Gentoo-Kernel, den ich mir natürlich bauen muß, sollte das dann können.

 

Da ist eigentlich nochmal Neuinstallation angesagt. Von einem 32-Bit-System aus ist es nur mit sehr großem Aufwand (Cross-Compiler u.ä.) möglich, Programme für ein 64-Bit-System zu erstellen - das gilt erst recht für den Kernel, dessen make-System vieles automagisch analysiert. Du wirst mit Abstand weniger Zeit brauchen, wenn Du gleich nochmal alles platt machst und ein 64-Bit-System installierst.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *mv wrote:*   

> Du wirst mit Abstand weniger Zeit brauchen, wenn Du gleich nochmal alles platt machst und ein 64-Bit-System installierst.

 

Ja ... gerne. Aber wie? Zeit zu investieren, ist kein Problem, und "plattmachen" auch nicht, weil es auf dem Rechenr ja eh noch keine aufhebenswerten "Daten" gibt. Das Teil ist - abgesehen von meinen heutigen Bemühungen - "fabrikneu". Ich habe zum Booten, wie bereits angegeben, erstmal diese Debian-CD genommen, weil die als einzige, die leichter erreichbar ist, mit dem jmicron-Dings (zuständig für den IDE-Anschluß des DVD-Laufwerks) umgehen kann, die aktuellen Gentoo-CDs streiken da. Wenn ich eine SUSE-10.2-CD einlege, warnt die mch erst, daß ich ein 32bit-System auf einer 64bit-Architektur einspielen will (will ich ja nicht, ich will bloß sehen, ob ich wirklich so nen neumodisches Zeugs habe ;-)), aber die Debian-CD sagt dazu gar nichts, sondern installiert munter los. Wie kann ich prüfen, ob das "Grundsystem", das mir diese CD eingespielt hat, nicht vielleicht schon ein 64bit-System ist?

Knoppix 5.1.1 ist übrigens auf keinem meiner Rechner in der Lage, das CD-Laufwerk zu erkennen, egal, ob es nun der "Neue" ist oder ein älterer. Sonst wäre Knoppix natürlich eine Alternative zu der von mir genutzten Debian-CD.

----------

## wollja

Um ein 64-Bit System aufzusetzen nimm doch einfach eine 64-Bit Live-Cd. Auf Gentoo basieren z.B. Sabayon Linux und VLOS.

Von beiden gibt es 64-Bit Versionen mit grafischer Oberfläche und ganz guter Hardwareerkennung.

Ist ganz hilfreich, wenn man mal ins Handbuch schauen will.

Du kansst dir natürlich auch aus diesen heraus ein Basissystem installieren und es dann ganz nach Deinen Wünschen umstricken.

Ganz nach Deinem Gusto.

----------

## mv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ich habe zum Booten, wie bereits angegeben, erstmal diese Debian-CD genommen, weil die als einzige, die leichter erreichbar ist, mit dem jmicron-Dings (zuständig für den IDE-Anschluß des DVD-Laufwerks) umgehen kann, die aktuellen Gentoo-CDs streiken da.

 

Einfach ist das wirklich nicht: Du musst irgendein 64Bit System (insbesondere dessen Kernel) zum Laufen bringen, egal von welcher Distri.

Mögliche Ansätze:

1. Vielleicht nützt es, wenn Du (von Debian bzw. Deinem jetzigen System aus) den Inhalt der (64-Bit: x86_64) Gentoo-Stage3-CD auf eine zusätzlich "Hilfspartition" schiebst (Du kannst sie ja später wieder löschen): Möglicherweise ist da auch ein Kernel dabei, den Du dann in ein /boot schieben kannst und es dann ev. schaffst, von der Platte statt von der CD zu booten (Du wirst vermutlich nur das grub.conf aus der CD geeignet ändern müssen). Da ich keine Gentoo-Boot-CD zur Hand habe, kann ich dazu im Moment keine weiteren Hinweise geben.

2. SuSE 64-Bit würden es natürlich auch tun.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich eine SUSE-10.2-CD einlege, warnt die mch erst, daß ich ein 32bit-System auf einer 64bit-Architektur einspielen will

 

Bei der SuSE-9.2 DVD (aber nicht bei der CD) konnte man mit einer Funktionstaste beim Grub-Menü auf die 64Bit-Architektur umschalten. Möglicherweise gibt es spezielle SuSE 64-Bit-CDs?

3. Gibt es von Debian keine 64-Bit? (Aber ich fürchte: nein).

4. Andere Distris (Ubuntu), andere Live-Distris für 64Bit (Knoppix ist zwar die populärste, aber nicht die einzige)?

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich prüfen, ob das "Grundsystem", das mir diese CD eingespielt hat, nicht vielleicht schon ein 64bit-System ist?

 

```
uname -m
```

x86_64 ist 64Bit, i686 o.ä. ist 32Bit. Das ist zwar i.W. "nur" die Meldung des laufenden Kernels, aber ein 32Bit-Kernel kann halt nun mal gar keine 64-Bit-Applikationen starten (umgekehrt schon), so dass Du im Falle von "i686" sicherlich ein "reines" 32-Bit-System installiert hast.

----------

## platinumviper

[quote="Christoph Schnauß"] *mv wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich prüfen, ob das "Grundsystem", das mir diese CD eingespielt hat, nicht vielleicht schon ein 64bit-System ist?

 

64-Bit:

```
file /bin/bash 

/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
```

32-Bit:

```
file /Gentoo32/bin/bash 

/Gentoo32/bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
```

Von Ubuntu gibt es auch eine 64-Bit Version, bei Debian (testing) bin ich mir nicht sicher.

platinumviper

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Um ein 64-Bit System aufzusetzen nimm doch einfach eine 64-Bit Live-Cd. Auf Gentoo basieren z.B. Sabayon Linux und VLOS.

 Sabayon ist mir in einem anderen Thread schon ans Herz gelegt worden. Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich das trotz Google einfach nicht finden kann.

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Von beiden gibt es 64-Bit Versionen mit grafischer Oberfläche und ganz guter Hardwareerkennung.

 Die "grafische Oberfläche" ist mir relativ wurscht. Irgendwann möchte ich sie natürlich haben, aber man kann auch ohne grafische Oberfläche einen Grafik-Browser wie Opera benutzen, sofern nur ein X-Server vorhanden ist. Und Fernsehen geht mit Framebuffer von der Konsole aus auch. Für alles andere reicht die Konsole völlig aus, auch ohne GNOME oder KDE.

 *wollja wrote:*   

> Du kansst dir natürlich auch aus diesen heraus ein Basissystem installieren und es dann ganz nach Deinen Wünschen umstricken.

 Naja, meine Unsicherheit resultiert draus, daß ich zwar seit längerer Zeit immer mal was von 64bit-Architekturen lesen konnte, aber noch nie einen Rechner mit einer solchen Architektur hatte. Jetzt habe ich einen. Und muß herausfinden, wie ich mit dem umgehen kann/soll.

----------

## mv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Sabayon ist mir in einem anderen Thread schon ans Herz gelegt worden. Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich das trotz Google einfach nicht finden kann.

 

http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, meine Unsicherheit resultiert draus, daß ich zwar seit längerer Zeit immer mal was von 64bit-Architekturen lesen konnte, aber noch nie einen Rechner mit einer solchen Architektur hatte. Jetzt habe ich einen. Und muß herausfinden, wie ich mit dem umgehen kann/soll.

 

Ich habe übrigens eine volle 32-Bit- und eine 64-Bit-Installation, jeweils auf einer separaten Partition: Das kostet zwar etwas mehr Wartungszeit, aber wenn es irgendwo mit 64Bit doch mal hakt, ist es sehr praktisch, wenn man auf die 32-Bit chroot'en kann (mit "linux32" wird dann auch die Meldung von "uname -m" gefaked, so dass die Installationsprogramme keinen Unterschied zu einem reinen 32-Bit-System kennen). Außerdem kann man zur Not auch mal den "reinen" 32-Bit Kernel booten (auch wenn es dann kaum möglich ist, am 64-Bit-System etwas zu "reparieren" - umgekehrt ist es natürlich kein Problem).

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *mv wrote:*   

> Vielleicht nützt es, wenn Du (von Debian bzw. Deinem jetzigen System aus) den Inhalt der (64-Bit: x86_64) Gentoo-Stage3-CD auf eine zusätzlich "Hilfspartition" schiebst

 Eine "Hilfspartition" einzurichten ist kein Problem. Ich sehe aber bei den stage3-Archiven, besipielsweise auf ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases nicht, ob die nun für eine 64bit-Architektur ausgelegt sind. Egal, welches Unterverzeichnis. Das Unterverzeichnis "ia64" ist trotz verlockender Namensgebung nicht nutzbar.

 *mv wrote:*   

> SuSE 64-Bit würden es natürlich auch tun.

 Download läuft noch, das dauert für die DVD dann doch ein Weilchen.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise gibt es spezielle SuSE 64-Bit-CDs?

 Zumindest werden sie so bezeichnet. Ich mag die SUSE nicht (mehr), aber wenn man solche Fragen hat, wie ich grade, schadet es nicht, mal nachzuschauen, was die grade macht.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Gibt es von Debian keine 64-Bit? (Aber ich fürchte: nein).

 Mir ist zumindest bisher nix bekannt.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Andere Distris (Ubuntu)

 Ubuntu hat genau dasselbe Problem wie Gentoo: die install-CDs haben zwar einen einigermaßen aktuellen Kernel, aber es gibt keine Unterstützung für ICH8 bzw. den jmicron-Chip, als wird beim Booten die CD nicht "erkannt" und man landet bestenfalls auf der ash als Shell. Damit läßt sich nicht wirklich viel anfangen.

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> uname -m
> ```
> ...

 Ups. Danke. Das hätte mir allerdings selber einfallen müssen, grmpf. "uname" sagt mir im Augenblick, wenn ich den neuen Rechner von diesem "Minimal-Debian" boote, folgendes:

```
pc1:~# uname -m

i686

pc1:~# uname -a

Linux pc1 2.6.18-i3-686 #1 SMP Mon Dec 4 16:41:14 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Christoph S.

----------

## Palatinum

Naja, wie schon gesagt, im internationalen Forum ist das Problem schon länger bekannt, und da hat auch schon einer eine Gentoo minimal mit dem JMicron treiber erstellt http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html mit diesem habe ich auf dem System mein Gentoo aufgespielt - gibt es als 32 bit und als 64 bit Version. Übrigens, die Edgy von Ubuntu bootet auch, und findet die CD-Laufwerke.

----------

## mv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ich sehe aber bei den stage3-Archiven, besipielsweise auf ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases nicht, ob die nun für eine 64bit-Architektur ausgelegt sind.

 

Auf diesem Mirror gibt es kein passendes stage3 für Dich. Du brauchst "amd64".

Beispielsweise http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/amd64/2006.1/stages/stage3-amd64-2006.1.tar.bz2

Da der Kernel auf der amd64 möglicherweise mit anderen Optionen kompiliert wurde, geht von dieser "richtigen" CD aus vielleicht sogar auch Dein DVD-Laufwerk.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *mv wrote:*   

> http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

 Da hatte ich nach längerem Umherklickern bisher immer nur irgendwelche Release Notes gefunden, was mich nicht wirklich weiterbringt, sorry :-(

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich habe übrigens eine volle 32-Bit- und eine 64-Bit-Installation, jeweils auf einer separaten Partition: Das kostet zwar etwas mehr Wartungszeit, aber wenn es irgendwo mit 64Bit doch mal hakt, ist es sehr praktisch, wenn man auf die 32-Bit chroot'en kann (mit "linux32" wird dann auch die Meldung von "uname -m" gefaked, so dass die Installationsprogramme keinen Unterschied zu einem reinen 32-Bit-System kennen). Außerdem kann man zur Not auch mal den "reinen" 32-Bit Kernel booten (auch wenn es dann kaum möglich ist, am 64-Bit-System etwas zu "reparieren" - umgekehrt ist es natürlich kein Problem).

 Schön für dich - bis ich diese Erfahrung nachvollziehen kann, wirds wohl noch ein paar Tage brauchen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *mv wrote:*   

> Du brauchst "amd64".
> 
> Beispielsweise http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/amd64/2006.1/stages/stage3-amd64-2006.1.tar.bz2

 Aha, sehr gut, das probiere ich natürlich sofort. Schaun mer mal.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Da der Kernel auf der amd64 möglicherweise mit anderen Optionen kompiliert wurde, geht von dieser "richtigen" CD aus vielleicht sogar auch Dein DVD-Laufwerk.

 Wird sich zeigen. Das ist jedenfalls erstmal noch ein Ansatz, den ich ausprobieren muß.

----------

## mv

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Da hatte ich nach längerem Umherklickern bisher immer nur irgendwelche Release Notes gefunden, was mich nicht wirklich weiterbringt, sorry :-(

 

Und auf der Seite mit den Release notes (etwa hier: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2643 stehen unten die Downloadmöglichkeiten).

 *Quote:*   

> Schön für dich - bis ich diese Erfahrung nachvollziehen kann, wirds wohl noch ein paar Tage brauchen.

 

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Du ggf. beim Partitionieren schon an diese Möglichkeit denken solltest.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

 *Palatinum wrote:*   

> Naja, wie schon gesagt, im internationalen Forum ist das Problem schon länger bekannt, und da hat auch schon einer eine Gentoo minimal mit dem JMicron treiber erstellt http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html mit diesem habe ich auf dem System mein Gentoo aufgespielt - gibt es als 32 bit und als 64 bit Version. Übrigens, die Edgy von Ubuntu bootet auch, und findet die CD-Laufwerke.

 

Ja, den Verweis hattest du schonmal angegeben, bzw. den Thread, in dem er zu finden ist. Ich habe nur das Problem, daß der Server, der diese Adresse hostet, offensichtlich sehr "klein" ist und mir Download-Raten von höchstens 50 b anbietet. Meine Leitung könnte leicht weit mehr als das Hundertfache vertragen, und volle zwei Tage zu warten, bis ich das Teil eventuell gezogen bekomme, finde ich ein wenig nervig.

Ubuntu ist bekanntlich eine auf Debian aufgebaute Distribution. Ich wedre es mir mal anschauen, vielleicht hilft es. Im übrigen lese ich vorrangig aus Zeitgründen im "internationalen Forum" nur sehr selten nach. Das Problem ist, daß mir meine ganze mehrjährige "Linux-Erfahrung" überhaupt nix nutzt, wenn ich jetzt eine für mich neue Hardware-Architektur habe. Das macht neugierig, provoziert aber eben die grundlegenden Fragen, die ich zu artikulieren versucht habe. In ein paar Wochen werde ich weise lächeln (und hoffentlich nicht vergessen, auf diesen Thread hinzuweisen), wenn irgendein "Newbie" vor demselben Problem stehen sollte ;-)

----------

## Palatinum

Hallo,

Christoph Schnauß wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> er Server, der diese Adresse hostet, offensichtlich sehr "klein" ist und mir Download-Raten von höchstens 50 b anbietet. Meine Leitung könnte leicht weit mehr als das Hundertfache vertragen, und volle zwei Tage zu warten, bis ich das Teil eventuell gezogen bekomme, finde ich ein wenig nervig. 

 

Ein deutscher Mirror -> wird darauf verlinkt bietet bei mir DSL6000 volle Bandbreite.... CD heruntergeladen in 4 Minuten (140MB).

Bei der Installation gehe bitte nach dem Handbuch vor für amd64 vor (flag nocona), führte hier gleich zu einem funktionierendem System.

Gruß Pala

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hi,

 *mv wrote:*   

> Gibt es von Debian keine 64-Bit? (Aber ich fürchte: nein).

 

Doch, gibt es, das wußte ich aber vorhin noch nicht. Habe ich jetzt gezogen, gebrannt, und meinen neuen Rechner damit gebootet. Ohne irgendwelche Installationsvorgänge (macht die CD schließlich nicht von ganz alleine) sagt mir die zweite Konsole:

```
~ # uname -m

x86_64

~ #
```

Das halte ich doch für ein äußerst vielversprechendes Zeichen. Die CD, die ich jetzt genommen habe, ist unter http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/daily/current/amd64/iso-cd erreichbar und hat "Tagesaktualität". Also werde ich mal schauen, ob ich damit einen meiner Architektur entsprechenden Kernel ins Debian-Grundsystem geschubst bekomme und wie es dann mit den anderen Ratschlägen aus dem Thread weitergehen kann.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

so, als Abschluß: jetzt habe ich offenbar ein 64bit-Gentoo drauf, jedenfalls sagt mir "uname -m" sowas. Ich habe zwar rund ein dutzendmal den Kernel neu bauen müssen, ehe ich kapiert habe, daß ich ein paar SCSI-Geschichten nicht als Modul laden darf, sondern fest einbinden muß, aber das gehört wohl dazu. Zumindest fährt jetzt ein schnuckliges und "brandneues" Gentoo hoch, das DVD-Laufwerk kann auch gemountet werden. Den LAN-Chip kriege ich allerdings im Moment noch nicht an, und ob irgendwann der Soundchip auch mitmachen will, weiß ich noch nicht.

Aber ich wollte nur schnell noch sagen, daß mich die Hinweise aus diesem Thread doch entscheidend vorangebracht haben, und dafür darf man sich ja auch mal bedanken ;-)

Christoph S.

----------

